# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Mở Bán Chung cư K35 Tân Mai - 50 suất cán bộ ngoại giao giá rẻ?

## datxanhmb81

*CHung cư K35 Tân Mai* là dự án nhà ở chính sách dành cho cán bộ chiến sỹ và có vị trí đắc địa trung tâm của quận Hoàng Mai. Dự án tọa lạc trên trục đường Tân Mai mới được mở rộng, từ dự án cư dân có thể dễ dàng tiếp cận các khu xung quanh, thuận tiện trong sinh hoạt. Sau một thời gian tạm dừng hiện tại dự án đã đi vào thi công hoàn thiện để đưa các căn hộ tới tay người tiêu dùng.







*TỔNG QUAN DỰ ÁN K35 TÂN MAI*
*Tên dự án:* Khu nhà ở Quân Đội K35 Tân Mai.*Chủ đầu tư:* Ban quản lý dự án 98 Bộ Quốc Phòng*Tổng diện tích dự án:* 30.488 m2 trong đó bao gồm Khu biệt thự : 2.266m2 và 4 tòa: *Tháp N01A:* bao gồm 2 tầng hầm và 30 tầng nổi – Diện tích đất: 3830m2*Tháp N01B:* bao gồm 2 tầng hầm và 30 tầng nổi – Diện tích đất: 3600m2*Tháp N02:*   bao gồm 2 tầng hầm và 17 tầng nổi – Diện tích đất: 1617m2*Tháp N03:*   bao gồm 2 tầng hầm và 17 tầng nổi – Diện tích đất: 2940m2*Nhà trẻ :* 1.515m2*Hệ thống cây xanh* *:* 5.321m2*Diện tích đường ,vỉa hè :* 5.668m2*Sân chơi ,bãi đỗ xe ,khu hạ tầng kỹ thuật:* 7.242m2*Tổng diện tích sàn toàn khu:* 135.438m2*Mật độ xây dựng:* 28,2%
*Chung cư K35 Tân Mai* có vị trí khá lý tưởng, nằm ngay trên trục đường Tân Mai. Từ dự án này, cư dân có thể dễ di chuyển đến các vị trí khác trong nội thành hoặc các tiện ích lân cận.



Dự án tiếp giáp ngay hồ và công viên Đền Lừ, một công viên điều hòa cho xung quanh khu vực Tân Mai. Từ *dự án nhà ở xã hội K35 Tân Mai* chúng ta dễ đi lại với các tuyến đường lớn như cao tốc Pháp Vân – Cầu Giẽ, cầu Thanh trì, vành đai 3 …
Giáp hệ thống các trường trong khu vực như Bách khoa, Kinh tế, xây dựng. Gần các khu đô thị lớn như Linh Đàm, Times City..Cách các bệnh viện lớn chỉ hơn 1km, như Bạch Mai, Việt Pháp, Đại học Y…Cách hồ Đền Lừ 50m, không gian mát mẻ.Cách bến xe Giáp Bát 1km, nước ngầm chỉ 2.5km,Cách Ngã Tư Sở chỉ 4 km với 15 phút đi xe là tới Royal City

Chung cư *K35 Tân Mai* được xây dựng với chất lượng hoàn thiện tốt, giá cả hợp lý, tiện ích đủ đầy, liên kết vùng và giao thông thuận lợi, vì thế dự án được người dân đón đầu để giữ suất.

*K35 Tân Mai* Được tọa lạc tại phố Tân mai quận Hoàng mai thành phố Hà Nội. Với tổng diện tích quy hoạch lên đến 30.488 m2, mật độ xây dựng thấp, Dự án  hứa hẹn sẽ là một trong những nơi an cư tuyệt vời của quý khách.

----------

